# Identify This Crankbait?



## Fly Fishing Bob (Feb 9, 2007)

I picked up this lure at the Novi Fishing show probably three or four years ago. It is the single most productive crankbait I have. It's caught bass, pike, muskie, and most recently a tiny crappie!
Please help me.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I have something similar to that, called a "dipsie diver".


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I think it is a Luhr Jensen Hot lips express...


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

close but the back is different and its missing the little fin things on it


----------



## bigfishunter (Jan 2, 2011)

mcfish said:


> I think it is a Luhr Jensen Hot lips express...


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Alot of people use these on the professional bass tourneys...let me tell they produce! especially on the sharp drop offs because of the 25 degree diving angle when retrieved :corkysm55 Hot Lips Rock!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

mcfish said:


> I think it is a Luhr Jensen Hot lips express...


 Yup!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:cheeky-sm
Yes, it is. Jeff's right.
( I think they just called them "Luhr Jensen Hot Lips" , the _express _moniker came later in time.
I have a pair, the really old ones were designed a bit different.
They REALLY dig down too.
My version #5 trolling bible has a dive chart - I want to say 22' with about 100 foot out.
I don't even think they're in my 7th edition trolling guide.










RAS


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

you sure its not a worden's timber tiger?


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

MSUICEMAN said:


> you sure its not a worden's timber tiger?


looks exactly the same as your I.D. IMO


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Damn Steve, you got me scratchin' my head now.....
:lol:
Of course if you look at a Lindy Shadling & a Cotton Cordell Grappler Shad....

 

















(I own both of these and they are the same bodies...LOL)


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i don't think the luhr jensen have quite the wing-type things built into the body as pronounced as the worden's, but i could be wrong.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i don't think the luhr jensen have quite the wing-type things built into the body as pronounced as the worden's, but i could be wrong.


Agreed.
The very oldest original "antiques" may have, but I cannot find anything online to back up my cob webs.
:lol:

So. I am saying "UNCLE"on this one...
You 'da man again Steve!


----------



## BuckSnort (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks like a Bandit,I think made by Worden.Steve is close,but I think its a Bandit lure.If not a Bandit then I think a Brush Hog.Any way Steve seems right as far as being a Worden Lure.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

its a timber tiger. hot lips have skinnier bills and no "wings"


----------



## Fly Fishing Bob (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, guys.
Looks like I'll have to order some more!


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Fly Fishing Bob said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys.
> Looks like I'll have to order some more!


Thanks Bob, your thread is gonna cost me some money! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had the same exact lure bouncng around in my tackle box for a couple years now. Don't remember ever using it (i have too many lures i think). I'm definately gonna give it a try now, thanks guys!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Did I win anything? Lol. Funny thing is I don't really bass fish much I just thought it sorta looked like a worden's design. Maybe dumb luck?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Did I win anything? Lol. Funny thing is I don't really bass fish much I just thought it sorta looked like a worden's design. Maybe dumb luck?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


It's interesting how similar the baits are (Timber Tiger and Hot Lips) and how both companies are in the Pacific Northwest. I wonder who "borrowed" from who.

I haven't sent my order in yet, but I will have a selection of the Timber Tiger baits in the boat soon. Momma didn't raise no fool...


----------

